# KASR stars in a MOVIE!!!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

And they even made posters for it!!!!

(thanks to Khelf for the idea)

I know...it's Thursday already and NO BOMB from KASR...well, rest-assured, I haven't lost my touch and becuz of the prospect of TRAITORS in my circle - these two hit a little closer to home!

DC#* 0103 8555 7499 2903 4787 *
DC# *0103 8555 7499 5000 6302 * 
BOMBS AWAY BEEOTCHES!!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Way too much time on your hands:r


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Jeez...enough already! :r


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

i heard there's already a line at the movie theater down the street from my place.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

KARS, You are freaking CRAZY!!

I pity the poor fools on the recieving end of these :hn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaron, I really like what you did with it, bomb away my friend.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:r 

Ummm .... would someone please employ this man, before we're all toast.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

The man just doesn't stop bombing because he has incurred the wrath of a few people.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> The man just doesn't stop bombing because he has incurred the wrath of a few people.


LOL!! Darn...does that mean, I gotta bomb myself next????


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Aaron, knows that he has people on his side, but we do have more people against us than for us, but we will keep fighting.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

how long did it take you to create that movie poster? And how many hours a day to you spend on CS?  

Everytime I look at a new thread you're involved. Mostly the bombing threads...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> how long did it take you to create that movie poster? And how many hours a day to you spend on CS?
> 
> Everytime I look at a new thread you're involved. Mostly the bombing threads...


About 15 minutes for the picture - 10 of that was spent looking for the right damn font to match the original movie poster font! Yea, I'm alittle anal....

Time on CS....ummm....I plead the 5th!

AS far as being in the bombing section...didn't you see my sleeping bag rolled up in the corner? 
Come to think of it - this would be the perfect opportunity to get my Texas Hold Em Championship in the arcade back!!!!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the feeling this is going to be one of those films like Rocky, sequel, after sequel, after... 

Dmntd


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Remember kids, bring extra popcorn!!!!


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Yall are too much!! :r :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r :r

You crack me up, Aaron. Go git dem traitors!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Remember kids, bring extra popcorn!!!!


:r Great idea, but........

when you cropped it, did you use scissors??

and if so, were you holding them with your feet???


----------



## SmokesInAZ (Nov 2, 2006)

He would love that, he could then bite his own boobies! He would never need to leave the house, not that he does anyways! 



replicant_argent said:


> Remember kids, bring extra popcorn!!!!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

This is by far the best thread of the day....if not the week!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> :r Great idea, but........
> 
> when you cropped it, did you use scissors??
> 
> and if so, were you holding them with your feet???


HEY NOW!! For a moron with no prior use of paint, (or the need, until I decided to amuse myself) I didn't think it looked too bad!

Damn Floridians, just want to make us cold people jealous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

This boy is totally out of control!

Nice work on the photoshopping!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Is that case full of cigars and bombing materials ? :r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Talk about a bum with too much time on his hands  


:z


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Notice how the mad bomber has become paranoid? He now believes that his own allies are out to get him. I tell you, no one is safe!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> :r Great idea, but........
> 
> when you cropped it, did you use scissors??
> 
> and if so, were you holding them with your feet???


:r

What a hoot! Is the Canadian and the Okie trying to provoke a response? Soon............very soon...............

ATL


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> :r
> 
> What a hoot! Is the Canadian and the Okie trying to provoke a response? Soon............very soon...............
> 
> ATL


I gots feelings ya know...

deep down inside.

I had two this morning.

You cruel bastards crushed one and left one lonely feeling left.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

:r Great photochopping!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Traitors, eh? Hmm, that's far too big of a clue KASR... You must be slipping in your old age...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Traitors, eh? Hmm, that's far too big of a clue KASR... You must be slipping in your old age...


It's the paranoa creeping in...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Saw another poster of KASR at the Post Office...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Saw another poster of KASR at the Post Office...


That is awesome!!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I gotta admit, that is good.


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

You're pure evil Aaron!

Scott


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I was driving past the movie theater last night and this poster caught my eye.....I know I have seen that evil smile somewhere before?!?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> I was driving past the movie theater last night and this poster caught my eye.....I know I have seen that evil smile somewhere before?!?


How did you know I was getting a shipment in today?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

KASR said:


> How did you know I was getting a shipment in today?


Um, maybe because you posted a contest to guess the contents of it?


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Um, maybe because you posted a contest to guess the contents of it?


See I do read things around here :w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I C yall still at it.:gn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Um, maybe because you posted a contest to guess the contents of it?


D'oh!!!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Those look like some good movies. Can't wait for the directors cut.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I C yall still at it.:gn


Yeah, they are still at it... Kasr bombing everyting in site and the SoFla Crew talking trash.


----------

